# Verzauberungen bei Erbstücken



## Hotora (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Mit Patch 3.1 sind ja die Möglichkeiten, Erbstücke zu verzaubern geändert worden - nur leider werde ich auch den Patchnotes nicht wirklich schlau. Ich verstehe es so, dass ich z. B. eine Waffe 

- mit Spell +30 verzaubern kann (ging ja schon vorher) und ein tragender Char von Lvl 1 - 80 +30 Spell (ohne Skalierung) auf der Waffe hat

- mit Spell +40 verzaubern kann und ein tragender Char von Lvl 1 - 34 nichts davon hat, ein Char ab Lvl 35 die Verzauberung nutzen kann

- mit Spell +50 verzaubern kann und ein tragender Char von Lvl 1 - 59 nichts davon hat, ein Char ab Lvl 60 die Verzauberung nutzen kann

ohne dass das Item seelengebunden wird. Sehe ich das richtig?



LG Hotora


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

die sind ja acc gebunden, was würd das fürn sinn machen, wenn man die sb machen würd?


----------

